# putting items on external hard drive



## chays33 (Oct 23, 2007)

Most people on this forum seemed to be concerned on getting their files off of the external usb hard drive they are using with their DVR, I on the other hand am looking for how to put items on it. For example, I would like to put some of my sons flag football videos on there to watch, basicaly on demand as well as other video. I would like to be able to view these on my TV via the DVR, usb external drive.......Is this possible, and what format does the video need to be in?
thank you all for the assistance


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* does not allow you to import video. I wish they would ... even clips off of my camera would be nice to see on TV going through a lot of steps.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

> Most people on this forum seemed to be concerned on getting their files off of the external usb hard drive they are using with their DVR, I on the other hand am looking for how to put items on it. For example, I would like to put some of my sons flag football videos on there to watch, basicaly on demand as well as other video. I would like to be able to view these on my TV via the DVR, usb external drive.......Is this possible, and what format does the video need to be in?
> thank you all for the assistance


I haven't tried this yet, but am planning to. Maybe someone already has.

Couldn't one just hook up their tape or DVD player RF output set to channel 3 or 4to the OTA input on the 622/722 receiver, playback the video and record it to the receiver's hard drive (and move it to the External Hard Drive if you want)?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The tuner is only capable of tuning ATSC signals ... that kind of modulator is rather expensive at the moment.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I used a dvd recorder with a hard drive to import onto it to view on tv or record dvd's to play later.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

> The tuner is only capable of tuning ATSC signals ... that kind of modulator is rather expensive at the moment.


I forgot that "minor" detail - ATSC signal needed. Oh well, I just keep a computer hooked up to my plasma's PC input and to my home computer network to show pix and home videos. It's weird, I can even convert old 8mm home movies to MPEG2 and MPEG4 formats. One would think that someday we could have a completely integrated system. Maybe that other USB port?


----------

